
China Exonerates Man Executed 21 Years Ago for a Murder He Didn't Commit - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2016/12/15/505561232/china-exonerates-man-executed-21-years-ago-for-a-murder-he-didnt-commit
======
kafkaesq
A few more from WP (no doubt the tip of the iceberg):

 _Weiqing An (Chinese: 魏清安, 1961–1984, 23 years old) was a Chinese citizen who
was executed for the rape of Kun Liu, a woman who had disappeared. The
execution was carried out on 3 May 1984 by the Intermediate People 's Court.
In the next month, Tian Yuxiu (田玉修) was arrested and admitted that he had
committed the rape. Three years later, Wei was officially declared
innocent.[8]_

 _Teng Xingshan (Chinese: 滕兴善, ?–1989) was a Chinese citizen who was executed
for supposedly having raped, robbed and murdered Shi Xiaorong (石小荣), a woman
who had disappeared. An old man found a dismembered body, and incompetent
police forensics claimed to have matched the body to the photo of the missing
Shi Xiaorong. The execution was carried out on 28 January 1989 by the Huaihua
Intermediate People 's Court. In 1993, the previously missing woman returned
to the village, saying she had been kidnapped and taken to Shandong. The
absolute innocence of the wrongfully executed Teng was not admitted until
2005.[9]_

 _Qoγsiletu or Huugjilt (Mongolian:qoγsiletu, Chinese:呼格吉勒图, 1977-1996) was an
Inner Mongolian who was executed for the rape and murder of a young girl on
June 10, 1996. On December 5, 2006, ten years after the execution, Zhao
Zhihong (Chinese: 赵志红) wrote the Petition of my Death Penalty admitting he had
committed the crime. Huugjilt was posthumously exonerated and Zhao Zhihong was
sentenced to death in 2015.[12]_

